# Brookies



## SteelieHunter (May 25, 2004)

Hello everyone. I was hoping someone could point me in the right direction as to where to catch brookies. I have fished for Steelies here in Cleveland, Browns in clearfork, but now my focus has been on where to find this elusive brook. If anyone has any "general" directions as to where to find em please pm me. As always, im not looking for a "exact spot" because searching is part of the fun, just looking for a river/lake name. Thanks again!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

No brookies in Ohio (except for few small streams and the fish are endangered).
You'll need to hit the Pa. streams.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57624


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Find them catch'em and kill 'em!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That way there wont be anymore in Ohio. There's only a couple very small streams with VERY FEW small brookies in Ohio. If you want to cacth a brookie go to either Pa. Or Mich. or NY. If people start messing with them here it wont be long until they're gone!!  It would be like someone saying I always wanted to kill a bear or bobcat where can I find one in Ohio. There's not many of them in the state either.
This thread has been in a couple other forums on here and is getting aggrevating!!!


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

like flytyer said---caught tons of em in pa and michigan--our forefathers wiped out the 5-10 pounders when they clearcut the forests and left us with 5-10 inchers---it seems fitting with the onset of the metric system that we should leave future generations with 5-10 mm brookies


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

I would go to Da UP EEHH.

I fished the Fox river near Germfask and all I caught were brookies. I never caught any hogs, but a few nice ones.

I saw some pics in the local bait shops in the Western UP that would make your heart stop. 5lbs + fish, but was told you need to do some serious hiking into the backwoods and know where you are going. Locals keep pretty tight lipped.

Another great option if you have the time and coin would be far eastern Canada. Again huge brookies and relatively abundant compared to around here.

Ohio Brookies are not worth the effort and should be left alone in the hopes that some day things change.

Good luck.


----------



## kfish (Jun 4, 2006)

Go to the West Woods in Geauga park system and you can watch them swimming in the creek. ( sorry no fishing )


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

There are/ were rumours that brookies were very, very occasionally caught in the headwaters of the Mad. I can't personally vouch for them, but if you're really willing to put in lots of time...... then, maybe....

Like it has been said, they're a rarity in OH. If you catch any, please release....


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I can attest that I have taken 3 brookies in the Upper mad system and all were probably escapees from the ZR&GC. I know of several others taken over the last 15 years and they always seem to be mixed in with a batch of smaller like 6-9" rainbows so I imagine they are all from the private clubs. I can assure you as the President of the Mad Men Chapter of Trout Unlimited, there are no natural spawning populations here, Last documented by Milton Trautman in the early 1930's which was before the final ditching and draining of the area, yeah sure we got some water that is cold enough and clean enough but what is missing is the bank cover, spawning riffles and bigger rock associated with Brookie spawning waters. Ok, Now add that we have no Brown trout barriers to seperate the two and Poof, now you got no brookies... As eluded to in earlier posts, the brookie is one of the most intollerant- critical of species and the slightest interference by man can and WILL destroy them forever. ( as has been proven many times over) 

Many conservationist of many mammels, Birds and other land animals commonly relate to the disapearance of brookies as the first indicator of total destruction of watersheds. It is the beginning of what is so critical to all watersheds, and that my friends is the headwaters of every stream in america. All life stems from the healthiness of these fragile watersheds.

We loose trout water every day thanks to Man's intervention, ( Clear cutting, Roads in wilderness areas, urban sprawl, clearing of banks,Acid rain, fertilizers, pesticides, foreign species, channelization, storm sewers, WWTP and illegal bypass measures and the list goes on....)
If your a betting type of guy, better protect and praise what little trout waters you fish on a regular basis, they may not be here tomorrow or for your kids.

Salmonid the "Fish Hugger"


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

My favorite Brookie has to be Chewbacca. The pic below is of a Brookie throwing out the 1st pitch of a basbeall game. I am glad the latest Star Wars movied played tribute to Brookies.  Just messing w/ ya Mark!  








[/IMG]


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yikes, dont tell me the elusive "Bigfoot" has been sighted again... Looks like I just brought up some old posts that many hoped would never resurface....  

Mellon, I figured you would have asked where to catch some ohio brookies so you could use them for bait, just to get my goat...

Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I did catch half a dozen 4-6 inch Brookies in the Mad River behind the Water Treatment plant in Fairborn last week, right off of route 4, near Rainbow Lakes. They do make GREAT bait! I used them in the GMR for Softshell turtles.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Just an inside joke between Salmonid & I. Besides, you wont find Brookies in the Mad.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dang guys, I guess I'm loosing my touch. 

You said BROOKIES.... not WOOKIES!

Actually I may get out w/ Salmonid this winter to try my hand at the Browns in the Mad.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Huh?.......


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

That Ausable in Michigan has some great brookie fishing. There are also some at some of the private (read "cha-ching") trout clubs in Ohio.


----------

